
Ask HN: Any data that show startups with solo founders less likely to succeed? - brainless
Data from YC or other large funds, angel groups etc.<p>Or even market survey from a third party into this?
======
Frank93
Among other results, they found that solo founders were 55 percent less likely
to dissolve their businesses than teams of three, and that for-profit ventures
founded by lone entrepreneurs were about 2.5 times more likely to survive than
team-founded ones. Studies have found that 23% of new ventures failed because
the team wasn’t right. So, they are hiring dedicated development teams to win
the business. Here’s why dedicated development teams work best for the
startups - [https://nuvento.com/blog/why-dedicated-it-teams-work-best-
fo...](https://nuvento.com/blog/why-dedicated-it-teams-work-best-for-
startups/)

------
billconan
yes

[https://mitsloan.mit.edu/ideas-made-to-matter/2-founders-
are...](https://mitsloan.mit.edu/ideas-made-to-matter/2-founders-are-not-
always-better-1)

~~~
asimjalis
Interestingly this study shows the opposite. “In their recent working paper
‘Sole Survivors: Solo Ventures Versus Founding Teams,’ Greenberg and Mollick
show that ‘companies started by solo founders survive longer than those
started by teams.’”

